# Selling up



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

As I am moving abroad very soon I am forced to sell my collection.  I can't find a way to take these with me unless I smuggled them in my luggage which obviously I can't do. So does anyone want first dibs on anything? I'd rather them go to someone on here that I know than a stranger.

I have:

1 male and 3 female white's
2 males and 1 female red eye tree frogs
2 males and 1 female uluguru forest/ruby eyed tree frogs
2 juvenile amazon milk frogs
3 juvenile european toads
1 male Green bright-eyed frog
1 Fantasy Pacman frog


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh thats a shame your selling up. Are you gonna be starting again once you have moved or are you giving up for good?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd love your Uluguru frogs but you're quite a way away.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

rum&coke said:


> Oh thats a shame your selling up. Are you gonna be starting again once you have moved or are you giving up for good?


I will take a break from the hobby for a while but will get back into it Canada has some amazing frogs available that aren't over here.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'd love your Uluguru frogs but you're quite a way away.


they are worth travelling for!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Andy, where are you moving to? Was it a sudden decision as I swear the other day you were saying something about getting more frogs? I wish I could take something from you but I've not got any space  Good luck with selling them.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

andaroo said:


> they are worth travelling for!


They're tiny, aren't they? What can they live in? A 30 cube?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats so sad to hear!  Good luck with the sale mate!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Sorry to hear this Andy, where are you moving to? Was it a sudden decision as I swear the other day you were saying something about getting more frogs? I wish I could take something from you but I've not got any space  Good luck with selling them.


It has been planned for a while actually.
Yeah i was going to get more but then decided not to bother as I didn't have the space or want to spend anymore money and I knew i'd be moving soon so decided to get them in Canada as they are practically in every store over there


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

where you to androo?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> They're tiny, aren't they? What can they live in? A 30 cube?


They aren't that small and are very active they need atleast a 45x45x45 the boys are 3cm and the female is 5cm


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

andaroo said:


> They aren't that small and are very active they need atleast a 45x45x45 the boys are 3cm and the female is 5cm


Ah sheesh. I thought you said they were like thumbnail size once.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah sheesh. I thought you said they were like thumbnail size once.


lol no they are the size of your peacock


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Everyone that asked where? he said Canada! Read bk


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

andaroo said:


> lol no they are the size of your peacock











?


Blimey.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

oh no :gasp: That is sad :gasp: I would love all your frogs :2thumb: :gasp:especially your pacman


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> oh no :gasp: That is sad :gasp: I would love all your frogs :2thumb: :gasp:especially your pacman


he's yours xxxx


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thats really sorry to hear , hope that you get started again when you move .


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

sent you a PM Andy


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

andaroo said:


> he's yours xxxx


Thank you but you are so far away


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

aww i wish  good luck with the sales  such a big adventure, bet you'll get some cracking new guys over there 
xx


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Really wish i could have your red eyes off you, I love those guys. But space and moneys wont allow.:devil:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Where abouts are you Andy? I'll take your Redeyes if your not too far!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

northwest- ormskirk
x


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

No way! My gf's aunt lives in southport and we're up there often! might be doable


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

im moving down to surrey in a couple of months- if you couldnt get them now i would of offered to keep them then you could pick them up from me in surrey
but no tanks set up atm. doh!


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

Javeo said:


> No way! My gf's aunt lives in southport and we're up there often! might be doable




you already have a few red eyes - save some for me:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

pmd you androo bout the
boo
whites 
redeyes


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Lol im greedy!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot I have the red eyes set up to sell as well 










I spent a small fortune on this. I would love for someone to buy them and the tank as they are so settled in it


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

To everyone that sent me a PM i will answer them all tomorrow.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It's a bit far, but I could ask my boyfriend to drive me to get the milks. Sorry your having to sell up  xxx


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, i know it's cheaky but do you have any aboreal vivs for sale??

Jay


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate  

I would love to take some of your guys but your just a bit to far away


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually I've just looked at the map and I don't think he'd take me that far


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Actually I've just looked at the map and I don't think he'd take me that far


Oh yes. He's SCHHHHHouse.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i'd be happy to take anything you cant get rid of:2thumb:
such a shame

do keep on the forum though your a real valued member


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

So sorry you are having to part with your little gang. :sad: I would have your little Bufo viridis in a heartbeat if I could work out a way to get them.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry to see you having to give up your little 'uns andy, what are you going to do in canada? ps.you did a wonderful job on the red eyes viv.


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh yes. He's SCHHHHHouse.


its lancashire actually- not in merseyside

hes a lanky t**t


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

we need a courier to go to do a mystery tour to all our homes :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

id do it for a price- but im carless at the moment!


----------



## mofie86 (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry to hear your having to get rid of them all  

hope u find a great home for them all

i would of had the red eye tree frogs of you 

x


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> we need a courier to go to do a mystery tour to all our homes :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Awww, that's really sad Andaroo. I'd have your White's in a heartbeat if I could get to you


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Where are you based, Andaroo?

Sorry about you having to seel up.


----------



## *Alex* (Jul 15, 2010)

hope all goes well for you bud =] id love your pacman frog but your so far away =[


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

how much would you be looking 4 the plantd viv


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I want £500


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Just saw you in classifieds. You're so far away from me! 

It's a real shame because I'd snap up some of your collection any day. You have some beautiful specimens!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> we need a courier to go to do a mystery tour to all our homes :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Jackie, never a truer word have you spoken! You're so right!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bye Bye Andarooooooooooo


----------



## Yosef Itzhak (Jul 27, 2010)

*What's the price list?*

Hello!
I'm sorry to hear, but...
What's the price list?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Andaroo, have not been on for a while cause of holidays. Where do you live and what do you have left? I need another couple 45x60 tanks and would take the RETFs off you. Get in touch. :2thumb: I have PM'd you my home number


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Andaroo - sorry to hear you are having to sell up. It would be great to see you back on when you are settled in Canada and have new frogs to show us. 

All the best of luck mate.


----------

